

Secret shutting down - allanberger
http://www.buzzfeed.com/brendanklinkenberg/secret-shutting-down

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9460872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9460872)

